# 21st Century King James Version



## Mayflower (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone read the 21st Century King James Version ?
Thoughts ?

21st Century King James Version of the Holy Bible (KJ21)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 15, 2009)

It looks like an obscure publisher. I have not heard anything about it.


----------



## mossy (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe that is the work of Jay P. Green Sr. There is quite a bit of info online about him and this translation. 

Terry


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't they already do this with the NKJV?


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 15, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Didn't they already do this with the NKJV?


 
Actually, the NKJV is a new translation from the TR, while this appears to be a minor revision to the KJV. 

Here is the review by Theodore Letis.


----------



## KMK (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't they already do this with the NKJV?
> ...



From the article:



> Overall this is a most worthy endeavor bound to appeal both to those who never lost their devotion to this classic, as well as to those who stayed away because of its intrinsic difficulties. This edition will assure that the Bible produced via the genius of that Anglican via media will retain its place within religious usage well into the next millennium.
> 
> Theodore P. Letis, Ph.D., Director, The Institute for Renaissance and Reformation Biblical Studies



I am interested...


----------



## KMK (Sep 15, 2009)

Bible Gateway has a searchable online version: BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 15, 2009)

KMK said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am too. He's a worthy reviewer.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm interested too. I hope it gets sold outside North America. 

Part of the version's Preface says,



> Note, however, that certain words which are not used in general conversation today, such as *thee, thy, thou, hath, art, cometh,* etc., have been retained in the _KJ21_®, because they are readily understood and have remained an eloquent and beautiful part of our traditional language of worship and prayer. In addition, by retaining these words, we have preserved distinctions in meaning found in the King James Version, but abandoned in contemporary versions: Witness that in modern English the pronoun *you* may be either singular or plural; whereas in both the King James Version and the _KJ21_®, *thou* and *thee* are used in reference to an individual, and *ye* and *you* are used in reference to more than one person.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 15, 2009)

mossy said:


> I believe that is the work of Jay P. Green Sr. There is quite a bit of info online about him and this translation.
> 
> Terry



I don't think so. He did a few translations. One was the Literal Translation that was a product from his Interlinear and a Modern King James Version. Both are downloadable from e-sword. 

Jay Passed last year. His son Jay Jr. is still just North of me.


----------



## pepper (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the New Testament in the 21st Century King James Version Copyright 1991. by Deuel Enterprises. I believe they did complete the entire Bible but I have not seen it in the stores lately.


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 16, 2009)

My sons got me one of those many years ago. I've used it and appreciate the effort. It reads mostly like the KJV and is very well made.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 16, 2009)

Jay Green - MKJV, KJV2, KJV3, Childrens KJV

KJ21/Third Millennium Bible (KJ21 w/ Apocrypha and without weird formatting) is another publisher, and retains "thees and thous".


----------

